# Text über Bild legen



## Persuader (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Ich suche gerade vergeblich nach einer Lösung, wie ich einen Text über eine Grafik legen kann.
Die Grafik habe ich mit Hilfe eines JLabels als ImageIcon plaziert und nunr müsste ich wohl irgendwie
ein zweites JLabel über das erste JLabel legen aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll...

kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Mai 2004)

Versuche es mal bitte mit der Methode

```
myJLabel.setIconTextGap(-50);
```
Der negative Wert lässt den Text eines Labels, in welchem ein ImageIcon platziert wurde, 50 Pixel nach links über die Grafik rutschen. Du müsstest halt nur noch den den Text und den Wert anpassen.


----------



## baumbart (8. Mai 2004)

Also eleganter wäre es wenn du das Bild in der paintmethode aufrufst (siehe hier und entweder das Label benutzt oder mit drawString() arbeitest.

Erklärung:
Änderst du die Größe oder das Layout des Frames verschiebt sich 'deiner' Methode eventuell alles und du kannst die GUI in der Pfeife rauchen.

Gruß Fangorn


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Mai 2004)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich Dich da jetzt verstanden habe.
Die setIconTextGap()-Methode bezieht sich nur auf das Label. Also wenn Du dann die Größe des Frames oder das Layout ändern solltest, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich der Text im Label verschiebt...
Eine elegantere Methode Text über einem Icon oder Bilchen zu positionieren ist Deine Lösung jedenfalls nicht!
Für den Rest gibts LayoutManager.


----------



## baumbart (9. Mai 2004)

Dachte du wolltest die Geschichte mit 2 Labels lösen. Wenn man das aber mit einem Macht und nur ein kleines Bildchen verwendet, dann spricht natürlich nichts gegen diese Methode.

Baumbart


----------

